# over 40 and trying



## sandy (Apr 16, 2002)

Hy There,

Has anyone had successful treatment for fertility over the age of 40?


----------



## talurve (Apr 19, 2004)

Hallo there.

I'm also an 'oldie' trying to achieve a pregnancy (my first!). I've been told by the doc that I'm probably peri-menopausal and have just seen a consultant for the first time. My bloodworks have come back vaguely ok but my day 3 bloods showed that my FSH was over 30!! The consultant has asked me to have 2 further Day 3 tests to see if they dip, in which case she holds out some hope for me with IVF.

Anyway, I'd be interested in any words of advice anyone has, especially on subjects like how to reduce one's FSH levels! I thought I might try Agnus Castus and/or acupuncture.

Fingers crossed for us all! :0)


----------



## marie101 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi There,

I am also an "oldie" who has been trying to conceive for the last 4 years for my first child. I have also started the perimenaupose and have a higher FSH. I don't really know what works as I have tried everything. My husband and I are following the Foresight Preconceptual care (loads of vitamins, no alcohol and different diet). We have been doing this for the last 6 months and we are not ready yet. I have been seeing a herbalist, I am taking homeopathic pills, I am doing meditation, yoga to try to keep calm. I am also taking Agnus Cactus (1600mg per day). 
I read somewhere that high FSH can be lowered by eating more soya products (such as soya milk, tofu, miso, etc.) (but no soya in form of supplement) and take red clover (red clover blossom) and red raspberry leaf. I have bought the latter in a form of a tea and intend buying the red clover in a tea as well.
Looking around, it seems that at our age and in our situation, we are probably not ovulating every month so we could benefit from taking false unicorn root. The best bet would be to go to a herbal dispensary or on the internet to buy these things in form of teas (cheaper and just as effective).
In any case, it is not because we have started the peri-menaupose and are not ovulating every month that we cannot fall pregnant. It is just a bit harder and all it takes is one egg. However, next January, I am starting a course of IUI on the NHS and if this fails, intend starting my first course of IVF in the spring.

Keep on trying. Best of luck to all of us.

Marie


----------



## clarem45 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi there I am ttc number 2 and am 41!  So another oldie.  I have read that vitex and false unicorn root are good things to take - I am currently taking chinese herbs although struggling because they make me ill lol!!!  I am also waiting for my FSH results to come back and have just bought a persona - a new toy to play with.  I too believe it is "just" a matter of finding that good egg!!
I keep plodding on to!!!

Good luck everyone

clare


----------



## talurve (Apr 19, 2004)

Morning all!

Well I'm pleased to report that something definitely worked, as I'm now 17 weeks pregnant!!  I took Agnus Castus for about a month and with the use of a Persona monitor I managed to pinpoint when I ovulated and ... well you can guess the next bit!

So it just goes to prove that high FSH levels aren't always the end of the world and that there's hope for us all!

Good luck to you all - I hope you all achieve a happy outcome to your efforts to conceive!

Tracey


----------



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Tracey,
I'm so pleased for you.  I'm also one month off 41.  I've been checking my ovulation and trying to do the business around the same time.  I hope you don't think I'm being too nosy....but how many times around that time do you need to do "it"....I hope that's not too naughty of me...
Once again...superb!!!

Maxi


----------



## clarem45 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi there - just got my fsh back - day 3 8.9 which I think is ok??  now heres the problem. - Currently not really taking chinese herbs as they make me ill - should I abandon and try my next routine as devised by me after reading the internet lol!! which is

epo - before ovulation
false unicorn root
vitex
m glenville herbs as seen on the net
or do you all think this is too much?
I really do need a plan as I always feel better when I am doing something

so what do you think 

Wishing you all tons of luck on this emotional rollacoaster

clare


----------



## talurve (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Maxi.  I don't mind you asking (and you put it very delicately!!).  We managed the the dirty deed every other day around the time I thought I was ovulating (giving my dearly beloved a day in which to replenish his 'stock').  Unfortunately it never worked.  I was trying to pinpoint ovulation using a urine dip-test stick and BBT every morning - not a great success as my temperature was all over the place and the test sticks never showed a bold line (always a faint one, if any).

I bought a Persona monitor from eBay and was on my 2nd cycle using it.  When it indicated that I should abstain from sex, we started once every other day again.  One day it showed all the 'right' symbols so we did it and 2 weeks later I got the positive pregnancy test!

It's only my opinion, but the Persona monitor worked for me by helping me pinpoint ovulation (or at least the few days when it was likely to happen) and I will certainly use it again.

Good luck everyone!
Tracey


----------



## chablis (May 5, 2004)

Dear all, i have 2 friends who conceived their first babies at 42 thru ivf, one acquaintance who conceived naturally at 42, and when i was last in at zita wests i heard about a woman who conceived naturally at 43. Plus look at cherie blair (although having to do the deed with tony blair would frankly put me off) who conceived naturally at 47!. plus there is another lady on this site whose fsh has dropped from around 12 (i think) to 5.6% (and she is 40) with acupuncture and agnus castus......finally as you know you can conceive with what the doctors think is a "high" fsh. Finally Tracey I am so pleased for you, many congratulations.  all the luck in the world to every chablis


----------



## MAZ40UK (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I am also 40 and had a long journey of 10years of 'trying!' I waited on waiting lists for about 4 years of the time thinking that once i started fertility treament i wud be ok! I started with 4 basic inseminations, 4 IUI, 3 IVF which all failed! not even a positive pg test. Then i decided to try chinese herbs (which u boiled up and made into a tea! which was horrible, but needs must!) and to my surprise after all that treatment i found i was pg the day i started miscarrying tho very upsetting it gave me something positive to go on. the following year without any herbs or anything i got another positive pg test got as far as 9 weeks and was told there was no heartbeat so that ended in a D & C at xmas which was very stressful. I have now been diagnosed with an under active thyroid which has stopped me ovulating but on meds for that and just about to start clomid to make me ovulate!! So, if i can go through all this i am sure its just the matter of time before we all get what we want....so dont ever give up hoping! Sorry for babbling on lol...
Thanks & Baby dust to us all!

Maz


----------



## CharlieClarke (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all

I am 42 in May and Have just had my first attempt at IVF, Transfer was done 2nd April, due to test 16th but came over all unnecessary yesterday and ended up in boots buying tests! Tested then and this morning and got a BFP! Still early day's tho and things can change
Had my DS when I was 30, no problems, then went on to have several miscarriages. 2yrs ago finally got pregnant but had to have a termination due to Trisomy 13 ( so sad )
Anyway, been taking all the vitamins plus Gobi berries and Royal Jelly. Drinking Green Tea, no Caffeine at all, and tons of water and milk, pineapple juice and walnuts, Brazil nuts. Started doing all this before the IVF.
I think the main thing to do is relax. If we are meant to be mum's, we will be. Everything is out of our hands and I'm a great believer in what's to be will be.
To everyone going through emotional rollercoaster, stay calm, I even had a few naughty ciggs! ( bad I know )

Good luck all and stay calm
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am 41 and my surrogate is pregnant with twins from my own eggs.
I have just turned 41 so technically we fell pregnant when I was very close to 41!

Good luck everyone!! It is not easy but it does happen!!


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh I forgot to say, my fsh at the start of the cycle was 14.68, I was very upset and nearly called the cycle off to wait for it to come down. While I was cycling doing stims I went on the treadmill for 40 mins each day just walking at around 4.2 miles an hour. I didnt allow my heartrate above 120 tho. 
I was hoping to let the blood go to my ovaries.!! Make them think I was younger  . I tried to eat natural food during the stim cycle and made myself lots of thai soups like tom khai gai. mmmmmm love thai soups!!ate loads of cashews everyday and fresh fruit!! I made a soup and a large fresh fruit salad everyday.

I collected 5 eggs and we put 4 back into surromom and she is pregnant with twins so something must have helped!!


----------

